# No Clotting This period?



## Ricci (Feb 24, 2008)

10 days I had this period no clotting at all .. since I was 20 Iv always had clotting and periods last 5-6 days

Ok I dont expect ya all to have answers but this is weird

bah!

How are your periods?

Lovely topic huh?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 24, 2008)

My periods only last 5 days. No more and no less. Which totally rocks.

The first 2 days are crazy heavy and the last day is crazy light.

I have that clotting, too. I wonder why you aren't thins time?


----------



## Ricci (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats what Id like to know

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My periods only last 5 days. No more and no less. Which totally rocks.
The first 2 days are crazy heavy and the last day is crazy light.

I have that clotting, too. I wonder why you aren't thins time?


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mines always messed up



Id love to not have clots, they are huge &amp; it hurts. Lucky you this time.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok I started on the 14th of Feb its alomst gone by the 27th now Its back a different red color Today is the 29th

isnt this a long period???????? 15 days??


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 29, 2008)

I have probs with mine too. It comes and goes months at a time whenever it want to.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I started on the 14th of Feb its alomst gone by the 27th now Its back a different red color Today is the 29thisnt this a long period???????? 15 days??

There have been a few times when my period has lasted 2 weeks, it's miserable.




Normally mine lasts 5 to 7 days. The first day isn't to bad, the second and third days are usually pretty messy a lot of clotting. And the last couple of days are not too bad, it's usually just spotting.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 29, 2008)

what does it mean do u know?

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have probs with mine too. It comes and goes months at a time whenever it want to.


----------

